# s14 headlights, parts what to get?



## xcrunner18 (Jan 1, 2006)

Does anyone know where i can find new headlights for my 95 240sx? I hate the awful foggy-like color of them now. I'd like to find like porjectors or euros but i think anything will do. Also this is my first car does anyone have suggestions on parts i should get, like where to start? It has brand new engine, trans, etc. But what else? Any help would be greatly appreciated! :thumbup:


----------



## Rogomay (Feb 17, 2005)

I'm looking for the same kind of lights for my son-in-laws car. Help, please  .


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

www.courtesyparts.com


----------



## xcrunner18 (Jan 1, 2006)

Nismo240 said:


> www.courtesyparts.com



THANKS! This helps a little... But this helps with other things I was looking for THANK YOU!! :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

btw, what are you setting your car up for?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

um why not re-polish them and save a shit load of $$


----------



## Nemessis_nwk (Jan 21, 2006)

_*try a R-33 headlights, just need little mods*_


----------



## hkenso (May 28, 2005)

http://everythingnissan.com/


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> um why not re-polish them and save a shit load of $$


YES, this was exactly what my friend did to his S14. He used blue magic polish and rubbed the compound into the headlights and buffed them until his arms hurt. Since it turned out so nice, I decided to polish my B13's headlights too. No need to buy expensive replacement parts when you could make it look 80% new with polish and a cotton towel.


----------

